# Panasonic TCP65ST60 DLNA server setup.



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey guys I just set up this sweet TV and I want to stream media from my laptop to the TV. One of the main apps is called DLNA server and when I click on it the name of my laptop appears (PETER-PC: Peter), but when I highlight and then click on it I immediately get the message "Connection to the server failed". I did notice though that in the main menu under NETWORK/NETWORK LINK/REMOTE DEVICE LIST there are two Mac address (must be my brother's) checked off.

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

DLNA is a type of file sharing/streaming which a lot of modern TVs and AVRs have built-in. The key to making it work is having the proper server set up with all of your media files. I don't recall if Windows (I assume you're using Windows?) does this automatically or if you need to use a server like XBMC, Plex, etc. I do essentially the same thing between my OPPO BD player and Mac Mini and use XBMC with UPnP sharing active. Check your file sharing settings within Windows as well. It could be that a permission setting or password is preventing your TV from accessing it. The TV manual may also have details about proper setup as well. I know that's not quite an answer to your problem, but every combination of devices is unique with its own quirks. Again, the first step is making sure your PC is configured properly to share your media with a DLNA device.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

PS - I remembered reading somewhere that Windows Media Player has DLNA/UPnP sharing capability. I'd look at that option first if you're using Windows.


----------



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought it might have something to so with the file sharing options in Windows, I'll check it out.
Thanks.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

My TV came with a program called AllShare that I installed on the PC.
When the TV is turned on a pop-up comes on the PC asking to allow connection.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Cant help you with the setup of DLNA but that sure is a nice display hey? I just bough the 50" version of that one and WOW its great!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

chashint said:


> My TV came with a program called AllShare that I installed on the PC.
> When the TV is turned on a pop-up comes on the PC asking to allow connection.


I think Allshare is specific to Samsung.


----------



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Cant help you with the setup of DLNA but that sure is a nice display hey? I just bough the 50" version of that one and WOW its great!


I bought a Panasonic Viera 42" ED Plasma nearly 6 years ago and the picture is still great. Since then it's been only Panasonic plasmas in our home. We have another 50" inch (2 years old) in the living room and this 65" is the newest addition, it's in the basement with the rest of our A/V stuff. I think for the money they are absolutely the best.


----------



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> I think Allshare is specific to Samsung.


Yah I don't think the Panasonic came with any software. I know other TVs like LG allow you to install a Roxio product to enable file sharing.

I found out how to enable a connection between my laptop and the TV, now I'm looking how to select which drive and folders are going to be allowed to be shared. This part should be easy, but it's annoyingly difficult.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Peter Rygiel said:


> This part should be easy, but it's annoyingly difficult.


Ha, seems that phrase applies to most of my hobbies!


----------



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

It seems like all that was needed to stream files from my PC to the TV was to allow communication between the two devices within the Control Panel. Within Vuze I set what folder the downloads are to go to after finishing downloading and Bam! - streaming galore.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome! What a great feeling when something like that just works.


----------

